# turkey's today



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

i went to look for birds this morning and this is what i found ! about one minute out of my driveway.pic's are a little big not sure how to downsize.i took about 15 pic's.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Those are nice looking birds! Are they in the metro park or a place that you can hunt? Thanks for sharing...


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

across the street from where i can hunt !


----------

